# Goldfish has WHITE growth sticking out of pupil



## BrianBFishboy (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello all,

I am hoping someone can help me regarding my goldfish. I have two goldfish, each is about 12 inches long including tail length. One of the two has a white spot or white growth sticking out of where the black pupil should be.

See this picture:










I am very scared for the fish. What can I do? What is this growth?

Also, what kind of gold fish do I have?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Try this link. Hope this helps.
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...sQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHHUcSa6tFwKvc-S4R5u_wPlh3uWw


----------



## BrianBFishboy (Apr 13, 2014)

SteveC said:


> Try this link. Hope this helps.
> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...sQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHHUcSa6tFwKvc-S4R5u_wPlh3uWw


Thanks SteveC, I am going out now to see if I can find "Forma-Green" 0r "Copper Sulfate Pentahydrate" for Saprolenia Fungus". I will also look for any vitamin supplement. Cross fingers!


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Good luck. Just a reminder if you have snails do not use anything with
Copper.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Here-

http://www.goldfishcareinformation.com/2008/01/cloudy-eye-goldfish-problem.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrianBFishboy (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Steve and Jake

Luckily, I have no snails. I have started the treatment for fungus with "API FUNGUS CURE", it's a 10 packet box, I have a 50 gallon tank for these two 12 inch goldfish. I put 5 packets in for 48 hours, then 5 packets again for 48 hours, then take out 25 percent of the water and put back the carbon in the water filter which the instructions had me remove.

If I do not see any result I will next try the bacterial treatment which Jake noted using that product, probably i will give this fungal treatment 2 weeks but I don't know. The packets turn the water green.

I will update with any progress along the way, in case others ever have this.

I have had these goldfish for 7 years, I feel so bad in my heart for this eye problem.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## BrianBFishboy (Apr 13, 2014)

I am sad beyond words. Both my beautiful giant gold fish are dead. It had nothing to do with the eye issue. The white patch never went away even after treatments, but the gold fished happily thrived well.

But today, after cleaning the 50 gallon tank and filter etc., after adding Prime treated fresh water, bot my fish turned into a bent position and died almost in 5 minutes as I paniced.

It was not nitrate poisoning which can cause the bend shape, there is no doubt it was chlorine poisoning - I must have not added enough Prime for the 50 gallons, or for some reason (perhaps due to the water shortage here in this part of California?) the water must have had double the chloride not sure. I tested the pH, Nitrate, Nitrite, Ammonium, all were normal except the pH was 8.2 (high).

I did not test the chloridated state.

Never, never do this mistake. These huge gold fish were 6 years old and stunningly beautiful and they were deep partners with each other. I am devastated.

I am going out to buy a flower plant and bury them under it. My daughter is of course upset with me to say the least.

Very sad day.


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

Omg I am so sorry! I really feel for you. Losses are so hard, especially if they were with you for quite awhile.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's a trick you can use: get a bunch of 5-gallon buckets and store water in them. Making a large water change is dangerous with water that is too new and "raw." Let it breathe.


----------

